# Carnally minded



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 13, 2007)

Carnally minded

(John Owen)

"For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually
minded is life and peace." Romans 8:6

Let a man profess what he will--if his thoughts are generally 
conversant about earthly and worldly things--he has an earthly 
and worldly mind. And if his thoughts are generally conversant 
about sensual things--he has a sensual and carnal mind. "For 
as he thinks in his heart--so is he." Proverbs 23:7


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 14, 2007)

*owen/on spiritual mindedness*

Owens work on the grace and duty of being spiritually minded is one of the most profitable and practical works you can read.
In volume 7 between pages 296-298 I have found to be very instructive how he opens the verses and presents some of the truth in a helpful way.
It used to be published as a paperback also


----------

